# mon nouveau site internet,qu'en pensez -vous?



## macminou (30 Mars 2005)

Voila je soumet à votre critique mon nouveau site internet : www.soularue-photo.com

J'espere que vous l'apprécierez.

Merci beaucoup de vos avis


----------



## AOSTE (30 Mars 2005)

Félécitation Monsieur site fluide claire et une galerie de photos extra-super. Chapeau bas.
J'aimerais pouvoir en faire autant.


----------



## xaben (30 Mars 2005)

J'aime bien ! Simple mais beau et les photos donnent bien ;-)


----------



## iTof (30 Mars 2005)

idem... très beau graphisme, clean, doux. L'interface pour les photo est logique, le temps de chargement en 1024 kbps est bon. Beau travail ! Juste un truc. Pour la page "Bibliographie", pour l'ouvrage SOUVENIRS D'EDEN, LES JARDINS SECRETS DU VATICAN (20001), il y a un bug sur la date...


----------



## macminou (31 Mars 2005)

Merci de vos reponses et aussi pour la date,je l'avais vu et corrigée mais j'ai oublié d'uploader la page


----------



## macminou (1 Avril 2005)

J'ai changé l'agencement au niveau de l'index et de l'intro,qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Avril 2005)

macminou a dit:
			
		

> Voila je soumet à votre critique mon nouveau site internet : www.soularue-photo.com
> 
> J'espere que vous l'apprécierez.
> 
> Merci beaucoup de vos avis


Moi aussi j'aimerais créer mon site (si j'étais moins feignant )
Très bien ton site, sobre, bien conçu. Bravo. 
Dis donc, tu voudrais pas creér le mien ?


----------



## macminou (1 Avril 2005)

ben si tu veux,lol....


----------



## molgow (1 Avril 2005)

Plutôt sympa le site. Mais comme je n'ai pas envie de dire que du bien  j'ai envie de faire remarquer que le site n'est pas centré horizontalement, qu'il utilise des cadres (frames) alors qu'il me semble que ce n'est pas nécessaire pour réaliser une telle présentation, dans "publicité et illustration" il est nécessaire de cliquer sur le lien pour aller voir les photos, il serait bon de mettre en lien également les images (à cause de ça, je n'avais pas vu tout de suite qu'on pouvait aller voir des photos).

Voilà sinon c'est tout. Et bravo pour les photos, vraiment belles!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Avril 2005)

macminou a dit:
			
		

> ben si tu veux,lol....


Chiche ?


----------



## iolofato (9 Avril 2005)

Je n'ai rien à dire sur le contenu, qui est très beau. Par contre concernant le site, ormis une ou 2 pages de sommaire discutables l'essentiel utilise SimpleViewer, donc juger de l'ergonomie ou du design du site revient en gros à  juger de l'ergonomie ou du design de SimpleViewer... qui est vraiment pas mal il faut dire... bon J'attends le retour de baton :rose:


----------



## macminou (9 Avril 2005)

je suis d'accord sur ce que tu dis...
c'est un site de photo donc le principal c'est le contenu donc j'ai voulu le mettre en valeur par une ergonomie simple(j'espere avoir reussi) et un design sobre.
En utilisant simpleviewer,j'etais sur de pas me tromper pour les galeries...
Mais dire que l'ergonomie du site ne tient que par le biais de simple... :rose: 
le but etant de rendre limpie le contenu
Merci en tout cas de vo avis


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

je trouve ton site très beau mais efface moi de gros titre au millieu s'il teplaît


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

Très belles photos 
Mais en supposant que tu veuille garder les cadres, ce serait bien de réduire la hauteur du cadre du haut qui prend beaucoup de place pour pas grand chose (ou alors j'ai raté un truc  )


----------



## regsam (8 Juin 2015)

macminou a dit:


> Voila je soumet à votre critique mon nouveau site internet : www.soularue-photo.com
> 
> J'espere que vous l'apprécierez.
> 
> Merci beaucoup de vos avis


Accès impossible en plusieurs langues...


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juin 2015)




----------



## Locke (8 Juin 2015)

regsam a dit:


> Accès impossible en plusieurs langues...


Juste comme ça en passant, tu as vu la date du 1er message.


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2015)

Je me demande comment ça va se passer si je fusionne cette discussion avec celle des portfolios web…


----------



## Oyoel (8 Juin 2015)

Je ferme ce déterrage en règle !


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2015)

Oyoel a dit:


> Je ferme ce déterrage en règle !


Oui mais j'ai le dernier mot !


----------

